# Ghost Stories



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have uploaded the ghoststories used by the story ghost. Feel free to use if you want, and please provide feedback if I can improve them any.

http://johnnyspage.com/sounds/stories/BloodyMary2.mp3
http://johnnyspage.com/sounds/stories/BlackBeard.mp3
http://johnnyspage.com/sounds/stories/HeadlessHorseman.mp3


----------

